# Where to buy small end mill cutters?



## Broach (Sep 12, 2013)

I need 1/16 and 1/8 sizes.

I've been buying them from Sherline, but I think there are better deals out there.

Thanks!

I use a DeWalt router for scoring before folding and a Excaliber for cutting


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#end-mills/=oiblz8


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

also www.use-enco.com


----------



## ovalnator (Sep 26, 2001)

Fastenal.com


----------



## Broach (Sep 12, 2013)

ovalnator said:


> Fastenal.com


Thanks ovalnator, I visit website that u suggest me.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

MSC Industrial Supply is an excellent source. 
Fastenal is VERY expensive. 
Enco is also a very good source.
KBC Tools and Machinery is also a very good source


----------



## mimia (Oct 26, 2013)

it's so uesful.


----------



## cheliman (Jun 9, 2013)

Broach said:


> I need 1/16 and 1/8 sizes.
> 
> I've been buying them from Sherline, but I think there are better deals out there.
> 
> ...


Another great place to find all your machine shop needs is Allegheny Tool and Supply. They are very quick on deliveries. They have a web sight with contact numbers.


----------

